# Just got my black 35 SP!!



## Compaq (Jan 24, 2012)

Ohh, what a beautiful camera! It's in a very good condition, everything works. The case is nice, lens hood is awesome, the lens itself is is wonderful.

I've loaded it with Ilford 400 black and white film today. Also, I went in a thrift store, and found a fully working Vivitar 2500 flash unit. I can adjust the angle, and so bouncing light is possible. Of course, I'm not sure if it's calibrated...

This.is.gonna.be.awesome! I'll take pictures of the whole thing when I get back home in a week.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Pictures please! The SPs are simply beautiful


----------



## Compaq (Mar 22, 2012)

Here ya go!




Front by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




ASA dial by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Back by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Front 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2012)

VERY nice!  Great camera.


----------



## grandad66 (May 6, 2012)

I've never seen as Olympus SP with a plack top. One word of warning. I have owned one from new and had it repaired several times over the years. If it goes wrong you may not be able to get it repaired. It was a very advanced camera in its time. The last time i took mine in they told me there was not any more parts available for the repairs. And yes it is a very good camera.


----------

